# SEGA, you did what? Oh... I see.



## SnowyD (Dec 17, 2012)

Sega Officially licensed Sonic porn. Haha, I can't even believe!


http://www.p4rgaming.com/?p=539


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 17, 2012)

....no...


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 17, 2012)

I call bullshit.

No sources.
No official word from Sega (as if they'd say something like this anyway).

Oh, and that site is also a parody website.

Sorry to kill your excitement people.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Dec 17, 2012)

I have trouble believing this.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 17, 2012)

"Gotta go fast"


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh my god WHAT?! Is this real life. That is completely insane.



> Through our research, adult fans of Sonic the Hedgehog clamor for adult  entertainment and I believe we are missing a huge opportunity by not  satisfying these fans. We can not afford to shun any type of revenue no  matter how bad this may look upon the company. We would rather survive  and be called every name in the book than die without a fight.


I mean, sure. Yep that is true. I just can't believe they are doing it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 17, 2012)

I wonder what new phrases will come of this-
"No std in the universe is fast enough to catch me"


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRISmm3dpVw
I call bullshit


----------



## Percy (Dec 17, 2012)

Yep... it's not real.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 17, 2012)

This has "lie" written all over it. But I wouldn't be surprised, honestly. Sega's pimped Sonic by constantly releasing games and licensing TV shows since the beginning. This is just a new, more literal way of doing it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 17, 2012)

I call bullshit. For now... There is just one single source as it seems, no official statement from Sega, nothin'.
Although... Maybe that isn't something that will be announced by Sega? I mean, whoring out your most famous mascot like this probably wouldn't exactly be something to be proud about X3
Edit: Scratch that. Of course it's fake^^ This is simply perfect... An amazing allegory for the downfall of Sonic X3


----------



## RitsukaAo (Dec 17, 2012)

I can hear the Sonic yiffers crying in anguish that it's fake.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 17, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> "Gotta go fast"


He's the fastest thing alive in more ways than one.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 17, 2012)

What...the...actual...fuck?

Yeah it seems BS to be honest though.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 17, 2012)

Soooooooooooonic Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeroes.

EDIT: All of P4rgaming's news are (obvs) fake.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 17, 2012)

Sega...you were getting cool.  YOU WERE GETTING COOL AGAIN!
[video=youtube;Kn1g6fHT488]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn1g6fHT488[/video]

Oh, it's fake...So then I change this to why OP?


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 17, 2012)

Haha. I'm the one idiot who believed this for 25 minutes of confusion. Too trusting. 

Pretty hilarious article though. It_ almost _sounds like the kind of bonehead move Sega would make.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 17, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> So then I change this to why OP?


MAYBE HE WANTS IT.


----------

